# It's that time again!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's that time again!

The woman I married almost 48 years ago has a birthday coming in a few weeks and she's requested a birthday present AGAIN.

I was going to get her a Cassette, for the Thetford as we could do with a spare, but now she's asked for a Kindle.

I wouldn't mind but I bought her one some years ago and she seems to have worn the thing out and wants an upgraded version – the Kindle that is – not a cassette!

So, my question is, what is the best version of Kindle to buy (remember I'm on pension rations so nothing too expensive) that will keep her happy for a few more years and where do I buy one from without her knowing?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I'm in a similar quandary. Our next Kindles will be 'Paperwhite' models.

They provide the basic function with a back-light and a better battery life. Having said that the basic Kindles we have currently are pretty good.

This site helped: http://best-kindle-comparison-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

cronkle said:


> I'm in a similar quandary. Our next Kindles will be 'Paperwhite' models.
> 
> They provide the basic function with a back-light and a better battery life. Having said that the basic Kindles we have currently are pretty good.
> 
> This site helped: http://best-kindle-comparison-review.toptenreviews.com/


I second the paper White! I brought the wife one last year and she takes it every where she goes, now when her birthday is near just order a few books to keep her happy, so in the long run works out cheap over a few years
An the bonus is she leaves me alone to do my own stuff!!!:smile2:


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Kindle white, good in all light conditions (especially good to read in bed when OH is asleep!). Good size to carry around and battery life is good too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah! Thats not romantic. Get her a new Frying pan or a nice pair of Marigolds. Women love that kind of thing. Trust me!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Even better, just get her a fancy card and some flowers or summat off moonpig.

That way you don't even have to get out of your chair.

No need to thank me.




Pete


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not one to shirk my husbandly duties around the time of her birthday nor is she lacking in wifely duties of a practical type throughout the year.

The Master Class I gave her last week in the task of cassette emptying and cleaning - she can completely strip down a cassette, clean inside until spotless, check for potential mechanical problems and have it back in the locker in under five minutes – was the latest class she undertook under my 'good husband's' guidance.

As I sit here typing in comparative quiet and relaxed luxury I can hear her churning the milk into butter, she has just finished chopping logs for the fire, and I expect an ironed shirt to be ready in time for me to trot across the road to the Pub for a few pints of the Landlords finest Ale.

With her willingness to learn what many consider to be 'men only' chores I believe a small token of reward, in the shape of a Kindle, is the least I can offer for all her hard work.

Some of you may shun your duties regarding the little woman – but not me!


----------



## sexybint (Dec 18, 2013)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I'm not one to shirk my husbandly duties around the time of her birthday nor is she lacking in wifely duties of a practical type throughout the year.
> 
> The Master Class I gave her last week in the task of cassette emptying and cleaning - she can completely strip down a cassette, clean inside until spotless, check for potential mechanical problems and have it back in the locker in under five minutes - was the latest class she undertook under my 'good husband's' guidance.
> 
> ...


Cor! A proper man! I like you! :kiss:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the useful replies – Paperwhite Kindle it is!


----------

